# Microsoft/Yahoo Vs Google will they or wont they



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10300484-92.html

Don't know about this one. Its a dog eat dog world out there with all these companies competing for sales and advertising.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Bing vs. Google

Search on *techguy*
Bing - 1-10 of 267,000,000 results
Google - Results 1 - 10 of about 1,420,000 for techguy. (0.07 seconds)


----------

